# lighting advice



## gerbil1189 (Nov 24, 2005)

I am going to buyna 90 gallon tank, planted. Whats your guys reccomendation on lighting. 4 watts per gallon? Metal Halide? I'm new to the hi tech lighting systems. What would you suggest? Thanks


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Hmm....another Ohioan!!! What part?
Lighting will depend on the type of planted tank you want. Are you going to be using pressurized CO2? If not 2 watts per gallon is plenty. You don't need Metal Halide with a tank that size. Power compacts will do the job nicely (4x96) if co2 injected, 2x96 if not.


----------



## gerbil1189 (Nov 24, 2005)

I actually live in Centerville Ohio, which is near Dayton. I like going to Jacks Aquarium and Pets, do you think that this is a good place to buy fish?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

No I don't. Not a lot of choice in our area. If I had to buy from a store, I'd go with gerbers saltwater warehouse right off of Dryden rd.


----------



## gerbil1189 (Nov 24, 2005)

I just went there last weekend I think. Is it the one where you walk in and there are those really tall filters you walk under? If so, thats where I got my red tail shark. They have some awesome clown loaches there, about 6" each. And they have a ton of irredescant sharks. I noticed at jacks that thier clown loaches never look very healthy  They look healthier at wal-mart! I know, theres not much in our area. What do you think of pet supplies plus?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Not bad. Never a nice selection of plants (not that any store has many around here). You should try to come to one of our plant meetings. They are usually held @ a friends in centerville. Southwestern Ohio Plant Enthusiasts. I'll pm you more details.


----------

